
22x Fund: Invest in the Best Silicon Valley Startups: One Token, 30 Startups - dpflan
https://www.22xfund.com/
======
TaylorGood
Cool concept. Interesting balance as the token reflects a capital injection in
30 startups with fluctuating valuations against its own coin.

On second thought, feels like vanity. Throw in $100 and boom! you’re an angel
investor. The token is receiving 2.5-10% in any given startup. I don’t like
that it depends on how much they raise to determine their stake. Let’s say
they keep 50%. If 22X receives 5% of a startup then half that is split by
potentially thousands of token holders. The ROI is foreseeably in the token
performance. Like all of them.

